# Randbreite in Freehand



## Lobi (16. Juli 2005)

Hi...
...sorry, aber normal stell ich nicht gleich bei jedem kleinen Problemchen meine Fragen in einem Forum

Ich soll eine Hochzeitszeitung erstellen und muss das wegen des Druckes (mein Freund macht das umsonst in einer Druckerei) mit Freehand machen.

Ich habe mir jetzt die Trial geholt und leider zu wenig Zeit mich mit dem Programm vernünftig auseinander zu setzen.

Kann mir jemand sagen wo oder ob man in Freehand MX die Randbreite einstellen kann... hab in der Hilfe nix dazu gefunden...  

http://www.lobimedia.de/bilder/free_rand.jpg

Und kennt jemand ein gutes Freehand-Forum oder kann/darf ich hier weiter meine kleinen "Pups"-Fragen stellen?

Danke schon mal...


----------



## steffenjohne (16. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich nehmemal an,du meinst die Linienstärke von einem aufgezogenen Rechteck. Ändern kannst du die im Bedienfeld Eigenschaften - Objekt. Also Rechteck mit dem Schwarzen Auswahlpfeil auswählen und im Menü Ojekt kannst du es dann ändern.

Steffen


----------



## Lobi (16. Juli 2005)

Super... danke!


----------

